# And now for a FUN JOB



## rgecaprock (Oct 25, 2008)

*I know I havent' been too visible lately. Trying to come up with a way to make a little extra money.* 


*I am going to be working for the company that Curtis works for; "Spec's Wines, Liquors and Finer Foods". *


*http://www.specsonline.com/*


*There are 28 neighborhood stores in Houston. Curtis works at the "Mother Ship" downtown.*

*I will be working at a store that is a mile from my job during the week 5:00-9 and at one of the stores that is a mile from my house on Saturdays. *

*I am really looking forward to it. There are so many wines and beers that I will have a chance to learn about. I have to go to orientation downtown, take a wine class, and become TABC(Texas Alcoholic Beverage Commission)certified before I can start. Looking at November 5th to actually start working.*

*I'll probably have a hard time holding on to my paycheck with all of the wines and beers I'll have access to. But looking forward to learning about all of the wines ,especially, and meeting interesting people. I think there is alot of opportunity there that I could take advantage of. Should be a great experience!!!!!!*

*Ramona**Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## Wade E (Oct 25, 2008)

Does this mean that you are going to buy commercial wine?


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 25, 2008)

*Oh, No.....*more money to buy Kits!!!!! Ingredients...bottles.....all the ultimate fun toys!!!!!




Ramona


----------



## Wade E (Oct 25, 2008)

Ok, you scared me there!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 25, 2008)

Sounds like a fun job...as long as it doesn't interfere with your day job....

Good luck and take some time for yourself too....all work and no play isn't good..


----------



## Scott (Oct 25, 2008)

So you are going to work after your day job until 9:00pm and also on Saturdays? You won't have time to buy any kits or spend the extra money.


Does sound like an interesting occupation. Good luck andkeep in mind what NW said aboutall work and no play.


Keep us informed!


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 25, 2008)

*Ok I will keep you informed.* 


I sit all day on my real job. And know it so well that I could do it in my sleep (some days are stressfull, not many). I figure I spend 1 hour and 30 minutes driving home after work(very stressful, going 10-15mph, stick shift). I could be making money for that hour and a half and breezing home at 9:00 when traffic is clear. Instead of drinking a bottle to unwind at 7:00. I could drink 1-2 glasses and be just as relaxed getting home at that time of night, eat a little something and go to bed. I'm ahead !!! I've figured all the angles....logistics, time, pros and cons.


Will see how it goes..... Optomistically speaking .Ramona*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## Waldo (Oct 26, 2008)

Good luck with your new venture Ramona..but heed NW's advic..all work and no play.....not worth the extra money


----------



## Rube-a-Billy (Oct 26, 2008)

Specs!!! wow!!! left houston about 5 years ago, and i have never found a liquor store that compares to the downtown location. i agree it will probably be difficult holding onto your paycheck. 






it may be the job you enjoy going to more though


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 26, 2008)

Judging by the Web Site it looks like a pretty fancy store...You'll enjoy being there...the time will fly by and you'll get some extra jingle....


----------



## smurfe (Oct 26, 2008)

Congrats Missie. I know you will have fun.


----------



## moose (Oct 26, 2008)

Good luck, it never hurts to have a couple extra bucks for things you enjoy.


----------



## grapeman (Oct 26, 2008)

Everybody outght to have a fun job every once in a while. It seems to make perfect sense with you current situation of travel. You might as well get paid for the time you would spend in traffic anyway. It will help with the mortgage on the new house also.


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 26, 2008)

It sure will, Richard.


There are things that we need to do and things I want to do.....Extra money....will help.


Ramona


----------



## Frank&Rita (Oct 27, 2008)

rgecaprock said:


> *Ok I will keep you informed.*
> 
> 
> I sit all day on my real job. And know it so well that I could do it in my sleep (some days are stressfull, not many). I figure I spend 1 hour and 30 minutes driving home after work(very stressful, going 10-15mph, stick shift). I could be making money for that hour and a half and breezing home at 9:00 when traffic is clear. Instead of drinking a bottle to unwind at 7:00. I could drink 1-2 glasses and be just as relaxed getting home at that time of night, eat a little something and go to bed. I'm ahead !!! I've figured all the angles....logistics, time, pros and cons.
> ...




You could save more time by drinking your wine on the way home!!...lol


----------



## Joanie (Oct 28, 2008)

I just found this!!! Cool beans, Ramona!!!! How far is job one from new job two? If it's close so you avoid the traffic, eggzelent! Keep us posted!


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 28, 2008)

Joan,


Job 2 is less than a mile from job 1. And on Saturdays, the otherstore is less than a mile from my house.


I took a drug screen yesterday....that was weird! Never had to take one.


----------



## PolishWineP (Oct 29, 2008)

You're actually doing a very noble thing, saving all the fuel that would be burnt sitting in traffic!



I have a regular job and then my other "fun" jobs. I love all of my jobs, but the fun jobs are the bomb. I even have figured out what my retirement job should be! I know you'll have a blast playing at your fun job and the extra cash will be good.


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 5, 2008)

*Update:*


*I just spent 2 days at orientation in the downtown store. Learning about the company and all the benefits they offer, got the paperwork out of the way. And....today....had a great day learning about spirtis and wines...Alot I didn't already know. Had to take a test to be able to receive commission on some of the sales I could make. *

*They will pay for your kids to go to a private school, pay for your kid to go to a college, and pay for me to go to classes. Give savings bonds to every kid in your family who has an A average on the first report card and last report card of the year. 25$ savings bond. Great profit sharing, chance to travel...go to Napa .....and other countries, Spain, Australia......for education. Chance to move anywhere in the company that you want....all you have to do is want it.*

*I'm pumped about it and the opportunities I could have there. Nothing going on for me where I am at my real job. But It is just a part time job for now.....will see how it goes!!!!*

*Ramona*


----------



## Wade E (Nov 5, 2008)

Do they have any work in CT.?So happy for you Ramona!!!!!!!!!!!
*Edited by: wade *


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 5, 2008)

_*You know....Wade. *_

_*Compared to my job I have had for 19 yrs. I guess I didnt' think about what is out there. Spec's is a family owned company and they have 1300 employees in 60 stores and they take care of all of them. Downtown...is state of the art. You go in the bathroom and the toilet seat cover moves to the next clean cover. soap water and towels are automatic. The area for the employess is awsome...and EVERYONE IS HAPPY!!!! There is such a positive dynamic there. Everyone is friendly and fun.*_

_*I'm looking at the future and what I could do there. My job with the Dr. is not going to exist for much longer. The Dr. is old and sick. And once he no longer works and I am out of a job (after 19 years) They will say...Ramona....Who?? Oh yea. She was that nice person who did such a great job for us all those years. Hope she found something and is happy.*_

_*See what I mean?*_*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## Wade E (Nov 5, 2008)

Sounds like a real nice place to work and advance. Hope you have many happy years there!


----------



## grapeman (Nov 6, 2008)

That all sounds really great there Ramona! Most companies out there today also have profit sharing. They takethe greatest share of your money and profit from it! It is especially nice that they help out with everyone's education expenses. Didn't Curtis tell you about all these perks already?


I hope it expands into something more permanent for you. The big store Cindy works for has some limited benefits - for Full Time Employees. They do all they can to keep her part-time and after 9 years on the same job, she still gets no benefits. They recently upgraded the equipment she uses(pizza oven) and sales went through the roof. The only department in the store to increase sales. How did they reward her- cut her hours back to 24 hours for the week! So hang onto your chance at that place!


----------



## joeswine (Nov 6, 2008)

Things do have a way of working out .............................


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 6, 2008)

Apple,
They do have profit sharing also. Curtis told me about the benefits but hearing it for myself really sounds good. They sent him to Napa about 7 years ago. 


Ok....off to work.....everyone have a great day today!!!!


Ramona


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 6, 2008)

Ramona....Glad you enjoy your job....sounds great. Hope it turns into a permanent thing when you need it.

One thing with liquor and the economy....People drink when they are happy and drink when they are sad....So you'll have job security there.


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 6, 2008)

*I've already started browsing the kits to decide what I want to ferment next. No sense having a second job if you can't blow the extra money on your hobby.




*


----------



## Waldo (Nov 6, 2008)

Hmmmmmm,maybe I could start marketing "Country Wine" kits, you know, box up enough frozen Muscadines, Blackberries, Blueberies,Plums, etc in them styrofoam shipping containersalongwithall the other goodies required to do a one gallon or 5 gallon batch and ship em out. Reckon there would be a market for them?


----------



## Wade E (Nov 6, 2008)

Sounds like a good idea buddy!


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 6, 2008)

Waldo, sounds like a great idea. Wouldn't know the laws and rules about that. You could steam juice your fruits and can them for the kit then wouldn't have to keep them cold. You could be on to something!!!!!


Ramona


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 6, 2008)

Waldo said:


> Reckon there would be a market for them?



Nah............

No Market for that here in NC..............

I'll just wait for you to make it then send me a bottle or two











Whats that Ol' sayen......

Why buy the cow............?????................







*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------

